# I thought that I had seen everything by now....



## Dave Martell (Aug 15, 2017)

But this was a 1st!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 15, 2017)

I've seen a few of those


----------



## StonedEdge (Aug 15, 2017)

Hopefully the dog didn't try biting the other end of the stick


----------



## TheCaptain (Aug 16, 2017)

So complete rehandle or are you going to try for a repair?


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 16, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> So complete rehandle or are you going to try for a repair?




It's getting a replacement Japanese ebony/buffalo handle.


----------

